
Data.table objects should not be considered data.frame instances in R - erehweb
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2016/04/data-table-objects-should-not-be-considered-data-frame-instances-in-r/
======
jmount
(author here) Actually I had that wrong. data.table uses its own notation at
the command line and switches behavior to imitate data frames in other
contexts (such as library) code. I've apologized to the team and retracted the
article.

